# Mexico City- the biggest city in the world



## cebas_23 (Dec 30, 2006)

*Mexico City- one of the biggest cities in the world, sorry guys but look the links*

La ciudad de México es la septima a nivel mundial en numero de edificios...
YES!! MEXICO CITY IS THE 7th WITH SKYSCRAPERS IN THE WORLD!! AND SAO PAOLO THE 31!!! CHECK UP THIS LINK!!!
http://www.skyscraperpage.com/cities/
ABOUT THE BIGGEST CITY, I ADMIT MY ERROR, BUT MEXICO CITY IS THE 3rd BIGGESt and inhabited METROPOLITAN AREA IN THE WORLD... CHECK UP THIS LINK!!!
http://www.portalplanetasedna.com.ar/cifras_astronomicas1.htm
And MEXICO CITY HAS THE TALLEST BUILDING IN LATIN AMERICA (TORRE MAYOR)


----------



## Mile High City (Oct 4, 2005)

even with the badly photoshopped buildings added....it can't compare to tokyo.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Emporis data is sooooooooo far from being correct for all cities in the world. 

Shanghai, Hong Kong, Tokyo, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, New York, Chicago, Shenzen, Shonghing, Dubai, etc, etc all have more highrises than Mexico City.


Mexico City is *gorgeous and huge*... but its not the biggest city in population, nor in area, nor in density, nor in highrises.

So your thread title is misleading.


----------



## MexicanBeauty (May 26, 2005)

Mile High City said:


> even with the badly photoshopped buildings added....it can't compare to tokyo.


Poisonous f...rts are never in short supply from some huh? Mr Mile High City?






:cheers:


----------



## MexicanBeauty (May 26, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> Emporis data is sooooooooo far from being correct for all cities in the world.
> 
> Shanghai, Hong Kong, Tokyo, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, New York, Chicago, Shenzen, Shonghing, Dubai, etc, etc all have more highrises than Mexico City.
> 
> ...


Holy cow!!..........that is an amazing picture of Mexico City!!!






:eek2:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Mexico City looks great but it´s not the biggest city in the world.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

cebas_23, you have to be very careful in this forum because a lot of people know there city facts: Mexico City is not the biggest city in the world according to the sources I've seen nor is it the biggest metropolitan area. However, Mexico City and MC metropolitan area are very high in the list.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

MexicanBeauty said:


> Holy cow!!..........that is an amazing picture of Mexico City!!!
> 
> 
> :eek2:



:lol: :lol: 

come on, you know that picture is from São Paulo... :|

And I posted it to show there are cities with many more highrises. 

I could post pictures of at least 5 other brazilian cities with more highrises than Mexico City. And also Buenos Aires. But I didnt want to clump the thread with pics from other cities, just prove my point.


Still, amazing pictures, amazing city... Mexico City.


----------



## MexicanBeauty (May 26, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> come on, you know that picture is from São Paulo... :|
> 
> ...


No further questions your honor..............






:cheers:


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> come on, you know that picture is from São Paulo... :|
> 
> ...


Yes but the big difference it is that Sao Paulo`s 2000+ buildings are mainly copy-paste white, old square appartments while Mex has new, unique, pretty office buildings ...but wells in terms of number yes there are more density in other latam cities.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

jetmty1 said:


> Yes but the big difference it is that Sao Paulo`s 2000+ buildings are mainly copy-paste white, old square appartments while Mex has new, unique, pretty office buildings ...but wells in terms of number yes there are more density in other latam cities.


thats really bullshit. REALLY REALLY bullshit.

If you joined only the new, unique and pretty office buildings of São Paulo, it would still have more buildings than Mexico City.

The fact is that São Paulo has over 40 thousand highrises over 12 floors (its hard to take you seriously when you say "2000+ buildings". You must be blind to think there are only 2000 buildings in São Paulo... :lol: . So of course most of them will be similar, as it happens in Hong Kong, with all those commies. Still Hong Kong has many, MANY amazing buildings. And so has São Paulo.

What Mexico City has a DEFINITE advantage is in height.

check out this thread for pics of MANY new and modern São Paulo buildings, as well as awesome old art-deco and classic highrises!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=427345&highlight=martinelli


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

MexicanBeauty said:


> Holy cow!!..........that is an amazing picture of Mexico City!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:

Please tell me you are being sarcastic


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Didn't realize this was Sao Paulo thread. Great pics from both cities btw Mexico City isn't dense with high rises because of the earthquake restrictions however the city is dense with mid rise apartments. You can clearly see through the pictures.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

I love Sao Paulo and I love Brazilians, but it's just disgusting the way how this thread changed of city thanks to Mr. Aces.

:lock:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

^well, it just changed of city because someone said São Paulo only had "copy and paste white white, old square apartments"!!!!!

I am not to blame if the thread is COMPLETELY misleading, saying Mexico City is the biggest city in the world, then saying Mexico City is one of the 7 cities with largest number of highrises in the world, etc.

Maybe this thread should really be locked, because of the misleading and wrong title?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Latin l0cO said:


> Didn't realize this was Sao Paulo thread. Great pics from both cities btw Mexico City isn't dense with high rises because of the earthquake restrictions however the city is dense with mid rise apartments. You can clearly see through the pictures.


thats FINE with me. Most of São Paulo would be on the ground after a big earthquake.

the point is:

1 - Mexico City is NOT the biggest city in the world
2 - Mexico City is NOT one of the 7 largest cities in number of highrises (which is what the thread author implies, not midrises)
3 - São Paulo is not only "copy and paste white old square apartments", like someone said...


----------



## Mile High City (Oct 4, 2005)

i just find it EXTREMELY difficult to find any greatness in a country whose citizens are abandoning it by the tens of thousands each year. last time i was in mexico city i could hardly appreciate the scenery because of the thick cloud of yellowish-brown smog covering everything.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

EDIT


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> thats FINE with me. Most of São Paulo would be on the ground after a big earthquake.
> 
> the point is:
> 
> ...


Exaclty - apart from that there are no earthquakes in Sampa for it lies in the middle of a plate far from any hotspot or tectonic interaction - but I guess it was ironic 

But anyway: This thread is SPAM and should get :lock: immediatly!


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

Mile High City said:


> i just find it EXTREMELY difficult to find any greatness in a country whose citizens are abandoning it by the tens of thousands each year. last time i was in mexico city i could hardly appreciate the scenery because of the thick cloud of yellowish-brown smog covering everything.


Now you're talking! At first I thought you were dumb, but with this statement I realize you're not just dumb but stupid as well.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Mile High City said:


> i just find it EXTREMELY difficult to find any greatness in a country whose citizens are abandoning it by the tens of thousands each year. last time i was in mexico city i could hardly appreciate the scenery because of the thick cloud of yellowish-brown smog covering everything.


Maybe the last time you came to MC was in the 80's.

:lock:


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

AcesHigh said:


> So of course most of them will be similar, as it happens in Hong Kong, with all those *commies*.


Didn't know Great Britain was a commie state! After all... Hong Kong has been 'British property' from 1842 to 1997. 

Anyway... About Mexico City, I had a stop overthere on my way to Costa Rica. Amazing sight from out of the airplane. Loved it!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

carfentanyl said:


> Didn't know Great Britain was a commie state! After all... Hong Kong has been 'British property' from 1842 to 1997.


Commies in SSC mean "Commieblocks" as in the German "Plattenbauten" - not really political :cheers:


----------



## MexicanBeauty (May 26, 2005)

Mile High City said:


> i just find it EXTREMELY difficult to find any greatness in a country whose citizens are abandoning it by the tens of thousands each year. last time i was in mexico city i could hardly appreciate the scenery because of the thick cloud of yellowish-brown smog covering everything.


You must find a lot of things very difficult ....unhappiness speaks for itself, never from others. We are very good indeed with our GORGEOUS country!!!





Get a life looser!
:cheers:


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

I made the first pic in the first page. 

Cebo_123 , por fa un credito por ahí, que no me molesta que la copies, solo que por lo menos des el credito.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Mexico City may not have the highrise density of other Latin-American cities, but it has some very nice and unique modern towers.




AcesHigh said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> come on, you know that picture is from São Paulo... :|
> 
> ...



Amazing shot 
But Buenos Aires too? I've never seen the typical Latin-American "sea of highrises" in pics of BA. People always say it looks kinda european and from what I've seen so far of it, I agree.


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

Mexico City is great I visited the city and I liked it a lot it has every thing any large city would have examples fine restaurants,5star hotels,great shooping and world class museums


----------



## Hideki (Nov 18, 2006)

Mexico City is NOT the biggest city in the world...edit this thread, please.


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah. It's misleading, it's this, it's that....read the first post it makes everything clear and he even apologizes.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Mile High City said:


> i just find it EXTREMELY difficult to find any greatness in a country whose citizens are abandoning it by the tens of thousands each year. last time i was in mexico city *i could hardly appreciate the scenery because of the thick cloud of yellowish-brown smog covering everything*.


I'm assuming last time you were there was during the 1980s. The amount of smog and pollution is nowhere near the amount it used to be. And even back in the day it could hardly be described as a yellowish-brown color. Talk about an over-exagerated statement. And if you want to get into the illegal immigration argument please find the time to start another thread for it over at the skybar. This thread is about Mexico City.


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Mexico city is among the largest cities in the world. Most sources say it's second by population, ahead of New York-Philly but trailing Tokyo-Yokohama.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

lpioe said:


> Amazing shot
> But Buenos Aires too? I've never seen the typical Latin-American "sea of highrises" in pics of BA. People always say it looks kinda european and from what I've seen so far of it, I agree.


when you look street level pics of the BSAS downtown, it misleads you. 

some pics found at google in less than 1 minute of search
























http://pictures.exploitz.com/-photo-Buenos-Aires--_srcgpx10001x15035x1f856dee6.jpg
http://pictures.exploitz.com/-photo-Buenos-Aires--_srcgpx10001x15035x14659cfd0.jpg





ChicagoFan said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah. It's misleading, it's this, it's that....read the first post it makes everything clear and he even apologizes.


well, he edited it. The title was misleading before, and the first post content was also wrong. Now its perfectly correct. 

And Mexico City is a really great city, and Torre Mayor the coolest skyscraper in Latin America.


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...ght=martinelli .........


----------



## Breakthrough (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice pic ! Bravo ! Where is it taken from ?


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

I wonder why it's always developing nations those involved in this kind of "mine is bigger" competitions.


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

^Anton^ said:


> I wonder why it's always developing nations those involved in this kind of "mine is bigger" competitions.


Not true. I saw a lot these kinds competitions in this forum. :lol: Like Spain and SK fight for another seat for G8, or Spain and Italian fight for whose train is better...

I guess developing nations are more potential to be largest. Since for developed country, their cities are more socialized with small population. However developing cities like Mexico City, São Paulo, Shanghai, Bombay have more space to advance... :cheers:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

wicca13 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...ght=martinelli .........


sorry, but your link is wrong. You cant copy the TEXT from a link, since usually the links are automatically "shortened by the forum. Thus your link really directs to a URL with "showth...ght"

That is, we dont even have the thread number.

Next time, click with the right button of the link and select "copy link", then you paste.


----------



## PerthCity (Dec 15, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> come on, you know that picture is from São Paulo... :|


I didn't. The thread was clearly about Mexico City. Not Sao Paulo. Not all of us are well educated on the appearances of South American mega-cities. hno: 



AcesHigh said:


> ^well, it just changed of city because someone said São Paulo only had "copy and paste white white, old square apartments"!!!!!


No. They said that after you posted your large picture of Sao Paulo. 



AcesHigh said:


> I am not to blame if the thread is COMPLETELY misleading, saying Mexico City is the biggest city in the world, then saying Mexico City is one of the 7 cities with largest number of highrises in the world, etc.


Yes you are to blame. A slightly wrong thread title DOES NOT give you permission to clog up, and turn a thread into a City vs City one. 
Big deal if the OP said MC was 'the biggest in the world'. We all know its not. So why not just enjoy the pictures? 

Some people are just so argumentative on this forum. :bash:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

BeachRes44 said:


> I didn't. The thread was clearly about Mexico City. Not Sao Paulo. Not all of us are well educated on the appearances of South American mega-cities. hno:


well, then its your problem 



> No. They said that after you posted your large picture of Sao Paulo.


that was ONE picture. The thread only degenerated into a lot of pics after someone said that bullshit about Sao Paulo.




> Yes you are to blame. A slightly wrong thread title DOES NOT give you permission to clog up, and turn a thread into a City vs City one.


it was NOT a city vs city. Use your brain. There was more things wrong in the thread than just the title. The title was wrong and the content was ALSO wrong saying Mexico city had more skyscrapers than most cities around.

So I corrected all those points. I posted a São Paulo picture, but I could have posted a BsAs picture, or a Caracas picture, etc. They all have more highrises than Mexico City. So it never was a city vs city, only on your twisted mind. A city vs city is ONE city against ONE other city.




> Big deal if the OP said MC was 'the biggest in the world'. We all know its not. So why not just enjoy the pictures?


because the thread gave wrong information all over. It was not just a pictures thread.




> Some people are just so argumentative on this forum. :bash:


like yourself! :bash: :bash:


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

please this forums title may be wrong but BR44 is rigth stop arguing and enjoy the pictures,and yes MCity is not the largest city in the world


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Ginza said:


> please this forums title may be wrong but BR44 is rigth stop arguing and enjoy the pictures,and yes MCity is not the largest city in the world


pal, I had already stoped arguing for a long time, and it was BR44 who brought the arguing back to life.

I am already out of this thread, keep feeding the fight if you guys want, I already made my point and I am out of the thread. 

Its funny people tell me to stop arguing and enjoy the pics but themselves, instead of COMMENTING the pics, are feeding the arguing! :| :|

Ahh, SSC forumers... hno:


----------



## PerthCity (Dec 15, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> pal, I had already stoped arguing for a long time, and it was BR44 who brought the arguing back to life.


hno: No need for an argument in the first place. 

And it was hard to enjoy and comment on the pics when the pics werent even of Mexico City. :bash:


----------



## Jayskyline (Dec 1, 2006)

*Christmas Tree?*

IS THAT A CHISTMAS TREE UNDERNEATH THE TORRE MAYOR (TOWER) THIS IS THE 7TH PICTURE OF THE THREAD STARTER


----------



## dom (Sep 11, 2002)

Torre Mayor looks incredible... I'd love to go up it sometime. Can you ski in those mountains in the winter?


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

dom said:


> Torre Mayor looks incredible... I'd love to go up it sometime. Can you ski in those mountains in the winter?


no, but close the city is "ajusco" a place you can make ski


----------



## Juan23 (Apr 20, 2007)

What kind of office is the first and second buildings in the pic. What are they used for? Are they residences?


----------

